# Passenger Seat Airbag Sensor



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello all! I took out the passenger seat for a little while and am driving the car without it. The passenger seat, being removed, is causing the airbag warning to go off on the dash obviously. Anybody know of an easy way to override it with a resistor or anything for now? Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Where did the Chair go? I'm sure once its back the light will go away:coolpics:


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Just took it out and put it in storage. I can lay down blankets and have a big place for my doggo to hang out and save weight in the meantime. Also, the only (human) passenger that I rarely have can sprawl out on trips now. My plan was to remove seat and biuld a desk type situation when I was a salesman but that's over so now I'm just playing around honestly. I really like not having the seat in there taking up space right now! Just wish I could turn the seat sensor off in the system and stop it freaking out...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you and your dog living in the Car by any chance?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Nono. If I was, I'd give it a go in my Subaru Baja lol MUCH more room!


----------

